# 1964 Opal Violet Super Deluxe



## 60sstuff (Oct 9, 2021)

I pulled out my K4 (Oct. 7, 1964) Opal S/D for some fresh photos.
All factory Original except the later issue whitewalls.
Deep fork knocks on this Stingray.

This was the first year for the Violet color on a Stingray.
The ‘64 Violet was commonly referred to as Opal Violet before a newer type of Violet shade (darker) started around March/April of 1965. The window on a Super Deluxe in this color is roughly 8 months.

As on most every S/D the paint did not hold up well on the chain guard.
Schwinn applied the color directly to the chrome on the guard with no etching or primer, therefore the paint tended to flake off over time.


----------



## sworley (Oct 9, 2021)

Freaking dreamy! Opal is such a deep, gorgeous color!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 9, 2021)

Beautiful example, love that Opal


----------



## Livmojoe (Oct 9, 2021)

Amazing example of an Opal Violet. Hope you’re well Chris.


----------



## nick tures (Oct 9, 2021)

wow very nice !!


----------



## jrcarz (Oct 10, 2021)

I love it


----------



## OZ1972 (Oct 10, 2021)

Amazing , love it !


----------



## Rayray (Oct 12, 2021)

A work of art... such a beautiful bike!


----------



## Sr505 (Oct 23, 2021)

Killer!


----------



## mcmfw2 (Oct 23, 2021)

Simply amazing


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Oct 29, 2021)

WOW! Super cool ride 😎👍


----------



## 60sstuff (Oct 30, 2021)

Down to two ‘64 Opal Violet Stingrays. I used to have an Opal J4, J38 Standard with a very early slik tire, but it’s been sold.

Here is my E4 J39 Deluxe along with the K4 J37 Super Deluxe.

I love this color.

Check out the drain / vent hole on the lower left Springer leg. Stamped on the outside. I have seen this before on the Krate springers.


----------



## nick tures (Oct 30, 2021)

wow stunning !!  very nice !!


----------



## sworley (Oct 30, 2021)

Such an amazing color, very 60s! Reminds me of the aluminum anodized drinking cups and pitchers.


----------



## 60sstuff (Oct 31, 2021)

SWORLEY,

You nailed it!

Those vintage aluminum tumblers are almost a dead match for the radiant / flamboyant early Stingray colors.

My parents had these back in the day and me and my wife use our set on occasion.


----------



## 60sstuff (Jan 4, 2022)

I’m still digging through my old stash of information and advertisements from yesteryear and came upon a Sports Illustrated magazine.

This (Dec. 7, 1964) issue has a cool one page ad for Schwinn bicycles showing a Violet J37-6 Super Deluxe.
It looks like a 36 spoke rear wheel in this photo, which wasn’t used on the S/D Stingrays, but that’s advertising.


----------



## indycycling (Jan 8, 2022)

Beautiful bikes and thanks for the great info on the color, the guard, and that unique pic of the drain hole on the springer strut! Learning new stuff daily with these cool bikes


----------



## T. W. Day (Jan 8, 2022)

Right on! Mighty fine example.


----------



## 60sstuff (Feb 13, 2022)

I’m still going through my Stingray parts stash and old literature and came upon this cool black & white photo of the Smothers Brothers on a pair of 1965 (long frame) Super Deluxes.
Quite possibly had the “yellow oval slik“ on these two.

I may have posted this in the past, but it’s worth another look. Great vintage shot.
Wish it was color.


----------

